

Stuart Halloway talks about what led him to write a book on clojure - silkodyssey
http://blip.tv/file/2537613/

======
mahmud
1) sexy language.

2) lack of competing books.

3) growing readership.

4) unnecessary, and completely unjustified hype and a messianic devotion by
uninformed and lazy masses to the New Thing.

Finally, a Lisp is popular. Let's just see how that works out.

